# EMERGENCY!!!



## Draconas (Oct 27, 2008)

my FA page has been taken over, somepone please lock it!!! my mother took it over without my consent, and is pretending to be me, or if you can change the password, locking it would be preferred


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

That really sucks -_-

Reset password?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 27, 2008)

er, what is she doing?


----------



## Pi (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't deserve to be on the internet unsupervised, obviously.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha!  That's... that's pretty lame... u.u

Secret agent mom!  Hackin' your furry pronz! X3


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> er, what is she doing?


Does it really matter?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2008)

Draconas said:


> my FA page has been taken over, somepone please lock it!!! my mother took it over without my consent, and is pretending to be me, or if you can change the password, locking it would be preferred


Locked. E-mail me at dragoneer@thedragoneer.com to reclaim it.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 14, 2008)

dragoneer, listen very carefully, in the event that something went wrong, xylex was to take my place in a way, since im technically gone, ask him what todo, but do this for me, get xylex to make a yahoo emailaccount for me, he'll provide the password, as for my FA, change the email address for the password bit, change the password, xylex will tell you the password, just ask him for "16". also tell him i love him

p.s. also tell him, if he havent sent the package, do not send it, andhe may wanna go into hiding for awhile, the last phone call i had with him was taped, mom heard everything.... the plans, his address, the package.... everything, she knows it all... im in hell and im crying myself to sleep everynight


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 14, 2008)

Uh... What?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 14, 2008)

Lemme guess; your mother hacked your account and now the secret about you having a gay lover is out and she's going to personally hunt the both of you down before hanging you and lighting you on fire simultaneously?

Overreacting get.

But in the off chance that you do die, can I have your stuff?


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm more intrigued by this "package". X3
And the fact his mother seems to be an FBI agent or something.


----------



## Nanakisan (Nov 14, 2008)

hum
i smell drama
oh wait its already begun

*eats popcorn


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

I smell lies.  This is awfully wierd.

"My account is ahcked, please l0ck it and geve it tu my yahoo frend.  Oh and the feds are watching my house, tell my dealer not to send the five kilos of smack."

Drag, please use aggressive common sense in this and verify beforehand.  It reeks of something really wierd going on.

Plus, I am not sure, as the head admin of such a huge and popular site, that i'd want to get involved in some sort of furry love affair triangle with their mother.  Ages are in definite question here.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy shithousetomatoes, what the fuck just unravelled here?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2008)

This thread.  It is the best thread.

lol momhax


----------



## dog_over_man (Nov 17, 2008)

you can not F with momhax

yes dragoneer, please go out of your way to aid a minor in his relationship with an adult. 

DON'T LET XYLEX AND DRACONIS LOVE DIE!!!


ITS ALL ON YOU NOW!!!!


----------

